# ساعدوني ارجوكم



## ايهابووو (29 يونيو 2012)

الاخوة الخبراء الاعزاء نعاني هنا من ارتفاع كبير من نسبة الكلور في المياه حيث ان طعم المياه لا يطاق والمياه تخرج من الصنبور بيضاء اللون وتظل كذلك لفترة كبيرة من الزمن 

حتى انه مبرة الماء صارت تفوح منها رائحة الكلور بوضوح هل لديكم حل لمشكلتي حل يمكنني القيام به في المنزل عبر صنع تقنية معينة او جهاز معين او اي شيئ من هذا القبيل 

خطرت لبالي طريقة التقطير العادي او التقطير بالطاقة الشمسية ولكن التقطير ايضا يحرم المياه من الكثير من العناصر والاملاح الهامة الضرورية لحياة الانسان 

ارجو المساعدة ارجوكم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم بداية يجب ابلاغ المورد للماء حول المشكلة لتقليل تركيز الكلور في النظام
وبعد ذلك حاول استخدام الماء من خلال خزان وليس مباشرة من الصنبور
او تسخين كمية من الماء للتخلص من الكلور الزائد لاستخدامها للشرب فقط
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## im780 (1 يوليو 2012)

طبعا مهندس نبيل الغبارى كالعادة بيجيب الخلاصة بس احب اضيف نقطتين 
ممكن تعمل مرحلة فلترة بالكربون وياريت لو معاها مرحلة تعقيم uv لان الكربون بيشتغل بال adsorption بعدين هيكون لك شبه مزرعة بكترية
تقبل تحياتى
محمد قطب


----------



## ايهابووو (2 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لكم الف شكر ولو اني بحاجة لتفاصيل اكثر وبوضوح ودقة اكثر لانني لست خبير بالمياه ابدا ابدا

والف شكر لاهتمامكم تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (3 يوليو 2012)

الاخ الكريم
اولا 
الكلور لا لون له في الماء وهذا اللون الابيض الذي يشبه لون الحليب ليس الكلور انما ذرات الهواء المختلطة بالماء والدليل لو عباءت كاسة من الصنبور وانتظرت لمدة دقيقة لكان ذهب اللون الابيض وعادت المياه شفافة
ثانيا 
اذا كان هناك طعم للكلور في المياه يمكن التخلص منه بواسطة التهوية الجيدة وذلك بوضع المياه في خزان تكون تهويته جيدة واستخدام المياه من الخزان وليس من الصنبور 
ثالثا

نسبة فائض الكلور في مياه الشرب 1.5 جزء بالمليون/متر مكعب من المياه هذه النسبة في شبكات الضخ الرئيسية اما ما يصل الى خزانات المواطنين فهو 0.5 جزء بالمليون /متر مكعب من المياه وهي نسبة قليلة جدا تتبخر بالتهوية

مع الاحترام
م.لؤي الدلالعة


----------



## kadhim ali (28 يوليو 2012)

استخدام خزانات مفتوحة وعرضها للشمس وحاول التخزين يكون اقل وقت اربع ساعات في النهار وممكن تستخدم الكاربون المفعل لسحب الكلور هناك طرق صناعية ايضا لكن صعبة التطبيق لكميات منزلية


----------



## maidi (23 أغسطس 2012)

أشد على يديك سيد لؤي , أؤكد على جوابك , فأنا أعمل في مجال التعقيم وتردني الكثير من هذه الأسئلة .


----------

